# Dog In HEAT



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone :smile:

I have a Malti-poo female in heat would there be something wrong if I dont breed her in her heat? We want to fix her is her first time in heat? If we fixed her in heat would that be wrong or will we have to wait till it passes?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't breed her just because she's in heat. Absolutely no reason to bring more puppies into the world. 

You could spay her while she's in heat, it just might be more expensive since the surgery is slightly more complicated. I personally would wait until she's done, but make sure you don't leave her unattended at ANY time. Male dogs can smell a female in heat from a mile or more away. They have been known to climb 6 foot fences to get to females.


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dont Worry We wont breed her that was never our plan.:wink: Our pan is to get her fixed I and not breed her I just didnt know if we could fixed her while she was in heat Thank you very much danemama08 :smile:


----------

